# Accident on the Ark?



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

this is far from first hand but i heard a commercial raft customer died.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

One of the other passengers on the train told me he saw a body bag.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Ark is a pretty long river. What section were you on? Gorge?


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

If anyone finds anything out, let me know. I'm the Colorado accident correspondent to American Whitewater. I'll start doing some searching here now.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*Just upstream from the Royal Gorge Bridge*

The train stopped upstream upstream from the Royal Gorge Bridge. I'm not that familiar with the Ark & Brown's Canyon to say exactly which rapids. There were search and Rescue people standing on the bank near the tracks. Theere should be a log somewhere.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Commercial rafting death in the Gorge, an obese woman. Also, there was another person that spent the night in the hospital. Sounds like the woman was dead on the scene. I don't know what rapid or what happened, this is through the grapevine, but reliable.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Schubutt, If it was in front of the gorge then that is known as the parkdale section.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

i heard the swim was either in or just before sunshine and continued to the diversion dam.

my condolences to the family and friends.

dan


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

long swim. my condolences as well.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Cañon City Daily Record | Man dies in rafting accident


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

BusinessHere's the link, Dane.

opps , I see mania got it.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

...From the Salida Newspaper; Mountain Mail;

*5/28/2008 8:58:00 AM **Email this article • Print this article **Kansas man dies rafting in the Royal Gorge*

*by Matt Kroschel*
Mail Intern

A 26-year-old Kansas man became the first Arkansas River death of the recreation season Sunday after he was thrown from a raft in the Royal Gorge and was swept downstream.

Fremont County Sheriff's Officers reported Subhash Nelakurthi of Shawnee, Kan., (a Kansas City suburb) and originally from India, was rafting with Clear Creek Rafting Co. about 3:15 p.m. near Sledge Hammer Falls rapid.

Officers reported the boat in which he was a passenger hit a rock and flipped, throwing several people into the water. Nelakurthi and another man were swept about a mile downriver where both were recovered. 

The trip included two boats carrying a total of 12 passengers in addition to guides.

Cañon City Fire Department received the call and personnel responded, riding a high-railer (motorized vehicle) into the gorge.

"Raft guides made valiant rescue efforts and did everything right, but couldn't revive the victim after rescuing him from the water," Fremont County Sheriff's investigator Robert Dodd told The Mountain Mail Tuesday afternoon.

The survivor was revived after guides performed cardio pulmonary resuscitation. Firefighters returned to Cañon City on the train with the survivor, who was transported to St. Thomas More Hospital in Cañon City where he was treated and released.

By Tuesday, his name hadn't been released by officials.

Other responders included Colorado State Park rangers and raft guides from several companies who aided with search and recovery efforts. 

Fremont County investigators reported they found no wrong doing by the raft company.

A rafting industry source told The Mountain Mail that for some reason, there appeared to be an unusually large number of foreign tourists rafting with a variety of commercial companies during Memorial Day weekend.

At the time of the incident, the Arkansas River, swollen with spring runoff but significantly below flood stage, was running about 1,800 cubic feet per second.

Last year six people died while rafting or fishing the Arkansas River.

A total of 294,654 people rafted the Arkansas last season.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*My condolances as well*

Thanks to my fellow paddlers for letting me know what happened. Really sorry to hear the outcome however. I had that sinking feeling when they stopped the train and then didn't have EMS people wating at the end of the line. Flight for life flew up the canyon as well and since we didn't do a transfer, I had the suspicion that things were going badly.

Steve


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

My condolences to all involved.

It seems there is also a bright spot in the tragedy; that one drowning victim was resuscitated by CPR efforts. Hopefully he/she is going to make a full recovery.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*Hope so also*

It seems as though the surviving victim rode the train back with us. Strange since I don't recall seeing any EMS at the end of the line.

Steve


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Commercial rafting death in the Gorge, an obese woman. Also, there was another person that spent the night in the hospital. Sounds like the woman was dead on the scene. I don't know what rapid or what happened, this is through the grapevine, but reliable.


Well, not that reliable since the death was a man. I want to know if anyone has any information about the victim. Was he obese? I don't ask this to show discrespect, but we all have to decide who we are willing to take down the river and knowing who is getting hurt/killed out there helps with these decisions. 

If you can't get them back into or on top of the boat, don't take them folks! Your raft guide wages aren't worth it. 

Also, if anyone sees public information on the cause of death (looks like drowning from this report), please post it. I do breathe a sigh of relief whenever I find out that a swimmer had a heart attack rather than drowning. Maybe that's bad, but it sure puts the level of danger in perspective for healthy participants...


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Randaddy said:


> I do breathe a sigh of relief whenever I find out that a swimmer had a heart attack rather than drowning. Maybe that's bad, but it sure puts the level of danger in perspective for healthy participants...


All security is illusory.

As the guy who tracks this stuff down for Colorado, in most of the accidents I've reported over the last three years, it's easy to see that these kinds of things probably wouldn't happen to me because of my knowledge/fitness/skill at swimming. In most, I can't fathom how someone could drown in the places (especially on the Ark) where people have.

That being said, I read the American Whitewater accidents report all the way through every year. And in reading those, it's abundantly clear to me that people die in Class II, III, and IV when they did nothing wrong but get off line, or even less. And in Class V, you can die doing nothing wrong whatsoever.

The number of people who have drown because their boat got pinned in a highly improbable way frightens me white sometimes.

Have your insurance up to date. Know that if you paddle long enough, you probably will see a death on the river. Know CPR and how to rescue a pinned swimmer as best you can. Take Swiftwater Rescue. THIS season, and as often as you can afford to.

All security is illusory.
But when that freaks me out, I remember that statistically, I'm far more likely to get into a fatal accident driving than I am paddling.

I'd rather people not search for a reason to blame someone for their own death. I understand that impulse. I mean no offense to anyone here.

Life is finite. That makes it precious. Treat each other well and remember one another fondly.

I'm going to call the Canon City FD to find out if I can learn any more, particularly about the CPR efforts that apparently saved a life. That deserves special accolades, because it's rare that someone survives, and I'm hoping that after-effects of near-drowning don't deprive the survivor of his or her quality of life. I'll post back if I learn anything useful.

Thanks for the links and conversation.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*Let us know*

If you get any additional info, please post it. 

Steve


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Too bad... my condolences to the family.


----------



## introth (May 29, 2008)

*was in other boat*

I was in the second boat of this trip and helped pull the gentleman that survived out of the water and held him while the guide and another person performed CPR on him. He was completely blue and not breathing when we pulled him in the boat. From CPR until they took him out by rail (truck not train), which must have been at least 1 1/2 hours, he made a slow, agonizing but steady, progressive recovery. On our way out of town, we stopped by the hospital to visit him and it was really unbelieveable that we were looking at the same person. While he was still a bit disoriented, he spoke to us and his biggest concern seemed to be that he lost his glasses in the ordeal. He was really a nice guy and thanked us even though he was unsure what had happened and did not recall much of the ordeal. 
I can add that he was released from hospital the next day. He called my friend who did chest compressions on him and reported he was doing fine and on his way back to Kansas. Based on what he went through coming back to us, I am in absolute astonishment every time I think about it. 
Regarding the gentleman that did not make it, I know less. He was about 1/4 mile down stream from us. I was told that he was not wearing his life jacket when they found him. He was taken out on the same train that we rode out on. Very, very sad and my heart goes out to his family.
He was part of a group of 10 young men from India. None were overweight and did not voice any medical problems when queried by the rafting guide before launching. 
There were actually three of the group that floated by us. The 3rd person was rescued and they told us he was ok. But, I do not know more.
Regarding location, I am not that familiar with the Arkansas river. But, we launched above the Royal Gorge bridge. We went through three level 2 rapids. The other boat tipped over in the first set of level 3 rapids. The gentleman we picked up was below the first set of level 4 rapids.
I will conclude the entry with saying it was both a tragic and miraculous experience. I thank God we were able to help the one gentleman. I just wish it could have been two.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow good work. success rate without an AED is very small.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks for the post*

I'm really glad that people on hand were CPR proficient. It's a good skill for all of us to know. I think this case is proof enough of that. I'm somewhat surprised to hear that the man who didn't make it, wasn't wearing a PFD. I would think the guides would have not let that happen. Perhaps he had it on incorrectly or not tight enough and it just came off?

Really sorry to hear about the tragedy. Some of the folks from India were sitting on the train next to us. Man, what can you say?


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

My understanding of the pfd was that the drowning victim was recovered after his PFD had been separated from him, not that he was rafting without one.

No commercial trip would ever let a guest get on a boat without one on. Just no way.

Somewhere, somehow the current ripped it off him, which isn't all that difficult once you're unconscious.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*Not a comforting thought*

Is the PFD coming off when the victim is unconcious a fairlyrare event?


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

*Cause of death*



Randaddy said:


> Also, if anyone sees public information on the cause of death (looks like drowning from this report), please post it.


The deceased died from Laryngeal spasmodic drowning, which means the muscles around the larynx contract to prevent water from going into the lungs. Laryngospasm is so powerful that it overcomes the breathing reflex and eventually suffocates the person. 


John Rice
Clear Creek Rafting Co.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

schubutt said:


> Is the PFD coming off when the victim is unconcious a fairlyrare event?


If fitted properly (i.e. snug), it's difficult to accomplish.


----------



## schubutt (May 24, 2007)

*proper fit*

That was the subject of a conversation between a few of my paddler buddies. We figured it had to be that the life vest wasn't on tight enough.

Is American Whitewater going to have a booth at the Lyons Outdoor Games this weekend? I was going to be up there taking pictures and figured I'd stop by and say hello.

Steve


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had Laryngeal Spasmodic. Pretty amazing wanting to breath but not being able. 

I got it from getting a face full of water while having my mouth open from yelling with joy while going through a class IV rapid. To breath again after getting Laryngeal Spasmodic you really have to relax. If I had swam, I would have been in bad, bad shape. 

I wonder if Laryngeal Spasmodic happens to a lot of river drownings. To avoid it, keep your mouth shut when you are swimming or when water hits you. Duh.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

introth said:


> On our way out of town, we stopped by the hospital to visit him and it was really unbelieveable that we were looking at the same person. While he was still a bit disoriented, he spoke to us and his biggest concern seemed to be that he lost his glasses in the ordeal. He was really a nice guy and thanked us even though he was unsure what had happened and did not recall much of the ordeal.
> I can add that he was released from hospital the next day. He called my friend who did chest compressions on him and reported he was doing fine and on his way back to Kansas.


Nice to see a silver lining to the story - that is awesome.
1) Learn CPR - no excuses.
2) If you start CPR on someone don't stop until you are physically incapable of continuing.....and then keep going because you never know.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*a word of caution...*

Every year it seems there's the need to reiterate the importance of using caution in our discussions in the wake of a tragedy. In no way am I discouraging open discussion or disclosure of facts, but I am encouraging you to consider that people's lives, their loved ones' emotions, and the livilihood of our river professional friends are on the line. This is not a time or place for speculation that could be misconstrued as fact. Indeed accounts other than first hand witnesses as to the state of the victim's p.f.d. could be such a speculation.

I for one would like to simply extend my grief and support first and foremost to the family and friends of the victim and additionally to the river professionals that have been and will be affected by this tragedy.

May we all have a safe paddling season!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Mania and company, 
I just wanted to add one point about CPR. When you say it is ineffective without an AED you are mostly wrong. Many things can stop a person's heart from beating and three of the most common are trauma, heart attack and in this case hypoxia (lack of circulating oxygen). 
CPR is generally ineffective for the pulseless trauma victim in the field because they have usually become pulseless after severe bleeding. 
CPR without an AED is also relatively ineffective for patients who have had a heart attack because heart attacks frequently cause alterations of the electrical rhythms in the heart. An AED is the best treatment for many of the altered electrical rhythms. 

HOWEVER, near drowning victims have much better odds if their heart gets oxygen quickly. High quality CPR effectively delivers oxygen to the heart. CPR without drugs or AEDs WORKS on near drowning victims. CPR also works on lightning strike victims. 

In summary, two of the most common causes of death outdoors, lightning strikes and drowning, can be combated with effective CPR. Know it and make sure your friends do too. 

Finally, two stories for ya. I was safety boating on Gore for a trip of 40 year old firefighters. They were fit and in good shape. After a raft flipped I got two of them to shore. When I reached the third, he was unconscious, floating face down in the water. On shore, he was pulseless and not breathing. We started CPR, he started agonal breathing after a few minutes and we evacuated him to Flight for Life. He married this spring and still works in the NY city FD. CPR works for near drowning victims.

On Browns canyon an obese 50 year old fell out of a friend's raft. He took only a mild swim, but was unconscious as soon as he hit the water. The cold water and swim stress combined with lifestyle choices likely contributed to a heart attack. He was dead on scene with good CPR. He needed an AED and a lot of preventative eating/exercise choices. 

My condolences to all involved in this tragic scene. Raft guides, hold your heads up high, analyze what went right, what went wrong and how you will improve next time. 

Joe


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

johnnyww said:


> The deceased died from Laryngeal spasmodic drowning, which means the muscles around the larynx contract to prevent water from going into the lungs. Laryngospasm is so powerful that it overcomes the breathing reflex and eventually suffocates the person.
> 
> 
> John Rice
> Clear Creek Rafting Co.


Thanks for the info. This is as common as the water in the lungs type drowning, but a drowning nonetheless. 

Here's a question for all of you Buzzards out there: how many of you keep a CPR mask on your person? Micro shields are nice and small and you can keep one in your PFD. How many of you keep a CPR mask in your first aid kit? Many of the nicest first aid kits on the market (Adventure Medical "Paddler", et al.) do not contain a mask. How many people carry some sort of first aid kit on the river?

The big reason for the CPR mask is that your victim/patient may be puking while you perform CPR, not that you will catch a cold or something with the nice clean mouth to mouth you see on Baywatch. 

I don't want to sound like a know it all here. This is the first year that I've started carrying some of these items. I don't know what I was thinking before, but I'm glad that I've seen the light. 

So let's hear it. Who's gonna buy a mask tomorrow?


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

JKeck1 is quite correct.



Randaddy said:


> Thanks for the info. This is as common as the water in the lungs type drowning, but a drowning nonetheless.
> 
> Here's a question for all of you Buzzards out there: how many of you keep a CPR mask on your person? Micro shields are nice and small and you can keep one in your PFD. How many of you keep a CPR mask in your first aid kit? Many of the nicest first aid kits on the market (Adventure Medical "Paddler", et al.) do not contain a mask. How many people carry some sort of first aid kit on the river?
> 
> ...


I keep a full pocket mask in my boat along with OPAs. I keep a barrier and gloves in my PFD.


----------



## producerchik (Jun 2, 2008)

heliodorus04 said:


> If fitted properly (i.e. snug), it's difficult to accomplish.


Here's a lesson I learned. Always keep your pfd very snug. I want mine to be semi-uncomfortable at the beginning. Because eventually, I'll get used to it. On Saturday, my pfd wasn't tight enough. My raft flipped and I got sucked into a ledge hole for awhile(Seidel's suckhole, to be exact). Then when it came to me having to swim to shore, I had hell. Why? Because my pdf was riding up, and trying to come off. So the moral of my story....make sure your pdf is very snug! A lesson learned, my friends.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 13, 2003)

*Another good thread*

If you are interested in more reading, here is a posting from about a year ago that has some excellent information. 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/techniques-for-dealing-with-wet-drownings-13744.html


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Laryngeal Spasm*

Once the laryngeal spasm is occuring, I have heard that another way to regain the ability to breath is by breathing (attempting) through the nose. In addition to relaxing, I've heard positive results as it uses different upper-airway muscles and can help release the spasm. 

This is purely information from a swift water course I took as review a few weeks ago.

Dave


----------



## TimmyHo (Jun 24, 2005)

I carry a full-on face mask anytime I boat. If you've ever been mouth to mouth with someone who vomits or is covered in blood, you would agree it's the best $10-$15 you can spend for the protection. Check with your local Red Cross chapter if you can't find a vendor!


----------

